# ,where to go to buy possum wool



## elftart (Nov 12, 2014)

going only to the north island of NZ, want to go to shop and browse if possible. Any ideas???


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just want to welcome you to the KP from Michigan!! I've never hear of possum wool. We have lots of possums here and they are always eating my cats food.


----------



## elftart (Nov 12, 2014)

i too have possums-- lots but i can hand feed them. i do not want to kill mine as they are protected in australia..they eat all my flowers too but i don't care.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I just want to welcome you to the KP from Michigan!! I've never hear of possum wool. We have lots of possums here and they are always eating my cats food.


quite different opposums


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I just Googled you request. there are good number of shops online. have a little peep


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## elftart (Nov 12, 2014)

i too am a hobbit, but in love with an elf


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

elftart said:


> going only to the north island of NZ, want to go to shop and browse if possible. Any ideas???


where will you be? I'm in Rotorua central NI


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

I bought some beautiful possum yarn at a shop called Wild and Woolly on Auckland's north shore. Very nice place, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Hope you find the opossum wool, sounds interesting.


----------



## elftart (Nov 12, 2014)

i will be in Auckland . i have name of Masco and Knitworld in Hamilton.
it probably will be cheaper to buy it on line from Dunedien..


----------



## elftart (Nov 12, 2014)

this is the website
http://merinopossum.co.nz/


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

The yarn you are after is Zealander AirA shop in Tasmania also sells that yarn,it is expensive but worth it,you will find most good yarn shops will sell it in the North and South islands.


----------



## elftart (Nov 12, 2014)

thanks , will look there


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

There are some lovely merino possum wools at KnitWorld: http://www.knitworld.co.nz/?s=merino+possum&post_type=product

There are 8 North Island branches: http://www.knitworld.co.nz/shop-addresses/


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> hello


hello to you. are you interested in possum yarns?


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> I just want to welcome you to the KP from Michigan!! I've never hear of possum wool. We have lots of possums here and they are always eating my cats food.


I'm wondering if their "possums" are different from our "Opossums?"


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

My daughter went to Australia and brought back a beautiful possum scarf for me. It is very soft.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I bought some possum yarn at Magpie yarns in Lexington, KY. Have yet to use it. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

My friend brought me back some possum wool from Australia or New Zealand. I can't remember which at the moment. It is very soft and I think quite warm.


----------



## wokmsweeney (Nov 7, 2014)

This yarn in mentioned in one of the Last Chance series books by Hope Ramsey. Apparently it is harvested humanly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

SallieH said:


> I'm wondering if their "possums" are different from our "Opossums?"


Yes, they are a different animal.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

Try the New Zealand Wool Company just out of Taihape in a little place called Utiku. But you should be able to buy in our wool shops.
If you are in Wellington there is a wool shop in upper Willis Street they probably will have some.
Enjoy your stay.
When are you coming? Maybe we could meed for a natter if you will be in Wellington.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I just want to welcome you to the KP from Michigan!! I've never hear of possum wool. We have lots of possums here and they are always eating my cats food.


We have o'possums in the USA. The possums in Australia/New Zealand are a different animal with fur that lends itself to yarn making. Over time, those of us in this country have taken to calling ours possums, too, but they sure aren't the same beast.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I just want to welcome you to the KP from Michigan!! I've never hear of possum wool. We have lots of possums here and they are always eating my cats food.


We feed one every winter!! He looks quite bald most of the time...


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I was in NZ in February and bought possum yarn in 3 different places. They have it all over the place. Couldn't miss it if you tried.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I just want to welcome you to the KP from Michigan!! I've never hear of possum wool. We have lots of possums here and they are always eating my cats food.


The NZ possum is an entirely different beast than what we have in the US. I guess they are much more of a problem than 'ours'. I'd love to k ow where to get some if their yrarn.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> The NZ possum is an entirely different beast than what we have in the US. I guess they are much more of a problem than 'ours'. I'd love to k ow where to get some if their yrarn.


have a google...they sell online. and it is fur, not wool. LOL


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

cakes said:


> have a google...they sell online. and it is fur, not wool. LOL


Thanks, I'll try that.
I knew it was fur, like mink.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

We have some imported possum fur yarn in our LYS in Midland, Michigan. How about that?


----------



## maggies mum (Jan 20, 2013)

hi there,possum is fur and is always mixed with wool.You can buy it at any good yarn shop.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

maggies mum said:


> hi there,possum is fur and is always mixed with wool.You can buy it at any good yarn shop.


I didn't know that all possum is combined with wool; that which is available at our LYS store is, but it is highly unusual to see it in my area in any form so I am not well educated about it. It is one of the most expensive yarns in the store, definitely a luxury item here, but comes in nice colors and is a delight to touch.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

martina said:


> Yes, they are a different animal.


The two different animals do not really look all that alike either. Could not imagine o'possum wool.

Jay


----------



## maggies mum (Jan 20, 2013)

I should have said I live in NZ and they are a pest as they spread TB in deer and cattle.Using their fur this way combined with merino wool is a great use for it.Possum fur on its own sells for about $145 NZ a kilo,so the yarn made with it and merino is reasonably expensive.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi- and you have made a great choice of holiday destination
I have included a few options to explore, but may I suggest you look into each site before you travel, and have some idea of cost etc>>>
You may be better off buying on-line rather than paying retail>>>and Possum yarn is pricey.
I hope you have a wonderful stay here: 
"The land of the long white cloud"

http://www.merinopossum.co.nz/product_range.htm

http://www.touchyarns.com/

http://www.thewoolcompany.co.nz/shop/knitting-yarn/possum-yarn/c37

https://kiwiyarns.wordpress.com/possum-yarn/


----------



## Lisa Wells (Sep 12, 2014)

Paradise Fibers sells it!
http://www.paradisefibers.com/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just come back from NZ and bought a couple of lots of yarn with possum in it. Probably would be just as cheap to order it from here but not as nice a way. But if you order from here the GST is often taken off and more than covers the postage cost. Having said that I spent a lot on the yarns. There merino is much softer than ours as well. So when I get this lot finsihed (if ever!) I could well order more NZ yarns. Need to work the possum before knowing whether I would get it again. But it is meant to very warm and therefore probably not as we don't get really cold winters.

re possums. They are the same possums in both Austrlaia and NZ, but they are a native here and protected so we can't use their fur. They were introduced into NZ and are one of many major pests that have been introduced. Therefore they can be used for fur.So even if you buy possum fur here in Australia it will have come from NZ though the same possums.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

My advice is to buy direct from possum yarn suppliers (mostly in South Island) as wool shops have a mark up and this yarn is expensive


----------

